
Tesla Logs Show That Model X Driver Hit the Accelerator - joeblau
http://electrek.co/2016/06/06/tesla-model-x-crash-not-at-fault/
======
hackney
I'm not sure I like the idea of having just a single foot pedal. Why change
what works? So people who have driven over 30-40 yrs with both a brake and a
gas pedal are now supposed to use a combo of one pedal and a steering column
paddle? Call me crazy but sounds like they need to redesign that.

~~~
Matt3o12_
Because it is more convenient and allows for regenerative braking. One
advantage of electric cars is that the motor can act as a very powerful Dynamo
and get a lot of energy back into the battery when braking and going downhill.
With two paddles, this would be close to impossible or id imagine it would
just feel weird.

Furthermore, your argument that it has always worked and doesn't need changing
is also very weak. Why drive automatic when manual has always worked just
fine? With manual driving, there is no disadvantage, the majority of people
still use it in some European countries and new cars are commonly soled as
manuals on purpose.

And yet many Americans drive automatic simply because it is more convenient.
One paddle driving doesn't really make driving more or less secure. It is just
different and people need to get used to it. Accidents like this are not
something news – they have happened a lot in the past and will happen in the
future (although manual cars might have an advantage here because you can't
drive into a wall very fast when you are almost parked because you have to
switch gears to get to a proper speed).

~~~
hackney
I was not referring to the difference between auto and manual but the fact
that supposedly, I don't own one, the model x has but one foot pedal. And that
being said, why remove the 2 pedal design when that has worked forever?
Prius's also have regenerative braking and they kept the std. 2 foot pedal
design TG.

------
Corrado
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11848961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11848961)
"Tesla Model X autonomously crashes into building, owner claims"

